# Demonstrations in Dubai...it does happen!



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

How often have you heard of a demonstration taking place in Dubai?

Well guess what, we have been demonstrating since 3 days in front of the Iranian consulate in Dubai (its on the road that runs parallel to JBR) and Dubai police have been very friendly to us. We have now officially received a permit from the UAE interior minister that allows us to demonstrate for the next 3 days. 

Today we had around 200-400 people and we are hoping for larger crowds tomorrow. WE would be glad to have non-Iranians amongst us also....after all if we can get rid of Ahmadinejad then the whole world would also benefit not just us people from Iran. 


So if you want to join us then please show up between 9am - 11am in front of the Iranian consulate. We have had reporters from GulfNews, The Nation, 7days and some other news outlets. We have also been mentioned on CNN/Al-Jazeera and BBC. 


WE are also holding a silent demonstration in Knowledge Village every evening at 6pm.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, you can also join us on facebook. Search for "where is my vote? UAE". We currently have around 460 members and growing by the hour.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting. Dubai/UAE must be backing Mousavi then.

Good luck, but take care.

-


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Mousavi supporters plan 'silent' protest - The National Newspaper

France 24 | Dubai Iranians protest Ahmadinejad's 'rigged' win | France 24

9-11am
5-7pm


----------

